# Joyeux anniversaire, beri !!



## Agnès E.

Oooooooooooooooh ! j'ai neuf minutes de retard...


Pour toi


----------



## superromu

BON ANNIVERSAIRE Beri, 

Que tes rhumatismes ne ne nous privent pas de tes questions et réponses  souvent drôle parfois moins  

merki et tenkyu !


----------



## elroy

Bon anniversaire, Beri!​ 
Bien qu'on ne se connaisse pas trop bien, j'ai remarqué que tu es très gentil et que tu aides tout le monde toujours avec plaisir et enthousiasme.

En plus ça me fait plaisir qu'il y ait un autre gars né en 1984!

Aux États-Unis tu serais venu d'être autorisé de boire!


----------



## la grive solitaire

* JOYEUX * ANNIVERSAIRE,* BERI*!!!

 (You can béton it!) ​


----------



## Sev

Joyeux anniversaire Beri !​   

Beri soufflant ses bougies, en compagnie de romu  (pourquoi toi ? paaaaarrrcceee quuuuueee !)


----------



## Artrella

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Beri!!!    ​
*Pour toi*


----------



## beri

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Oooooooooooooooh ! j'ai neuf minutes de retard...


non, t'inquiète pas, je suis né qu'il y a 3 heures. Vous m'entendez pas brailler? 
Merci pour la pensée, collègue Agnès 

*Romu * > tenkyu #254931  pour les rhumatismes on attendra un peu cela dit... hehe
merki pour les voeux 

*elroy * > Collègue d'année, bonjour et merci pour les voeux  Aux Etats-Unis, j'ai le droit de boire et à Monaco, j'ai le droit d'aller au CA-SI-NO!!!!! 

*la grive* > mais c'est pas vrai, ça me colle à la peau, ce machin-là!  Merci pour toutes ces couleurs (et merci d'avoir mis la remarque en jaune, certains n'auront pas le réflexe de sélectionner avec la souris pour lire : D

*Sev * > : D

*Artrella * > Gracias Artreshhhhha


----------



## beri

et à *tous*: avouez que c'est la classe, le même jour que mike


----------



## meili

Happy Birthday Beri!   
All the Best!


----------



## Isotta

beri said:
			
		

> *elroy * > Collègue d'année, bonjour et merci pour les voeux  Aux Etats-Unis, j'ai le droit de boire et à Monaco, j'ai le droit d'aller au CA-SI-NO!!!!!



Happy le Birthday to beri !

     Bien que tu ne sois pas aux Etats-Unis--pour fêter un droit que tu as déjà--tu peux toujours le passer avec une force américaine. 

     Spero che la tua giornata sia stata bellissima !

       Isotta.
(un’altra dell’anno 1984!)


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux anniversaire avec un peu de retard.
1984, grande année ! Certes, ce n'est pas _mon_ année de naissance, mais c'est l'année de naissance de mes jumeaux (1er décembre).


----------



## DDT

*BUON COMPLEANNO!!!*​
DESOLE' DU RETARD  STOP J'ETAIS SUR QUE LA FETE AURAIT DURE' JUSQU'A L'AUBE  STOP  YA ENCORE DU GATEAU ?      

DDT


----------



## superromu

il est sur ma tête le gâteau (cf sev post  )


----------



## elroy

beri said:
			
		

> et à *tous*: avouez que c'est la classe, le même jour que mike


 
Mais quelle honneur! 

Tu as donc vraiment de la chance: tu as le droit d'aller aux États-Unis à célébrer ton anniversaire et celle de Mike en buvant avec lui.  Ensuite tu as le droit de continuer la fête en allant au casino à Monaco!


----------



## Whodunit

Oooh, je suis tard!  


D'accord - Tard, mais pas moins affectueux. Voici mes félicitations:



* Joyeux  *
*anniversaire,*
*beaucoup de** cadeaux,*
*bonne chance dans ta** vie** et** merci*
* beaucoup pour toute ton aide et ta serviabilité ...  *​


----------



## panjandrum

*HEY - Belated Happy Birthday!!*​ 
And thanks for all those fascinating puzzles about shotcrete!!​


----------



## beri

*Whoody*> merci bien, même si on n'a pas eu grande occasion de s'entraider, du fait de nos langues maternelles 
*Panjy*> Thank you and you are welcome about the puzzles, it's been a pleasure to nag you with them  (actually, you know what? that "workers poorly executed" was a typo (sic) from my colleague who typed it from a book. The rest were pretty genuine )


----------

